
What Goodreads is for books and ProductHunt for products, Blogmark is for blogs - kikon
https://coda.io/@eva-dimitrova/blogmark
======
xueyongg
I too have started my own blog site this year to share some of the learnings
I've encountered in my job as a Software Engineer. May I also add this into
the mix?

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/)

------
preslavrachev
Nice! Can I shamelessly add my own blog
([https://preslav.me](https://preslav.me)) into the mix?

~~~
kikon
Please do and also add the blogs you yourself read :) And don't forget to
vote!

------
kikon
There was a short outage, it's up again!

